# [By Demand] December 2009



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for your efforts in posting in the Nov By Demand thread. Anything that was not put in the Nov DVD, will be considered for the December DVD. This is a special issue here, so ask away. Will post a shortlist of things I am considering in some time (=5 days).


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Will post a shortlist of things I am considering in some time _*(=5 days).*_


I know you posted this for *toofan*. 

Anyway, first, my sincere thanks to you for posting regularly in this forum. I wish the other admins would do the same. 

DVD DISTRO. Any Lin OS you like or other members demand, but DVD Distro is needed. This is my prime demand. I prefer ubuntu being a linoob


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 22, 2009)

OpenOffice.org 
Gold Wave Editor 10.4.1
Audacity
iTunes9
AVG Antivirus
Comodo Firewall (Vista Edition)
Zonealarm firewall (Vista Edition)


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2009)

As it's dec special issue I'm going to make hefty list of demands for sure


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

DIRT 2 PC DEMO,
Corel Draw X4,
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
DIRT 2 PC DEMO,
Corel Draw X4,


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Corel Draw has already been given.


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2009)

DirectX 11 BenchMark Software - Unigine Heaven


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2009)

Preview will come up in some time. These were not in the issue, but are being considered for next time

battlefield heroes
Plugins, brushes, styles, presets etc for Photoshop
crownabhisek's list of free games
Vista SP 1&2 (64bit)
Wireshark 1.2.2
mobile apps

@vishalgmistry and @topgear, we have a FT dedicated to gaming consoles this month.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ Nice to hear that you guys will give vista x64 SP1 and SP2 on dec - better late than never 

BTW, thanks a lot for the FT on gaming consoles - that's just awesome


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, many many thanks for FT on Gaming Consoles


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2009)

please give us a round up of desi laptops

In Diwali special edition, you reviewed 30+ laptops and among them, there is only one Desi laptop?

I have recently tried Wipro laptops and I found them really really good and on level with major brands's. Can you please put up a round-up of laptops manufactured by Indian brands like Wipro, HCL, Zenith etc.

I feel that it is time to start taking a look at our own brands.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Oct 30, 2009)

Windows 7 ultimate and entreprise edition 32bit and 64 bit


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2009)

@ raj_v1982 - are you trying to say include full version of those - then you are day dreaming 

@ desiibond - I also second you but the catch is if a manufacturer decides not to send their lappy's for test it's not possible to test them and publish the result. But we should keep on demanding so that a particular manufacturer convinced enough to send their lappy's for test


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2009)

The Biggest ( longest ) demand list ever made 

*Freeware :*
CD brochure builder 3.61
Desktop Stationery 1.0
Cheatbook Database 2009 with all updates till November
TweakNow PowerPack 1.7.1
Media Commands 1.00
DAEMON Tools 4.35.5
Crawler Parental Control 1.1.0
BitWise for Windows 1.7.3a
RegRun Reanimator 6.5.6.62
EnjoyMyMedia 1.0
SPlayer 3.1 Build 875
RemoveIT Pro v7 - SE
ATI Tray Tools 1.6.9.1427
Free Fast MPEG Cut 4.2
Rising PC Doctor 21.22
Sysinternals Suite Build 10/27/09
Microsoft Remote Desktop Connection for Windows Vista and XP Including x64
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 5.3.0 
K-Lite Codec Pack 64-bit 2.8.0
Wireshark for Windows 1.3.1 Beta
Opera for Windows 10.01 Build 1844 Final
DVDFab HD Decrypter 6.1.2.5
FreeRIP MP3 3.2
TheWorld Browser for Windows 2000/XP/Vista 3.0.7.6
MyDefrag 4.2.4
Mozilla Firefox v3.6
SeaMonkey for Windows 2.0
Microsoft Media Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Internet Explorer 8 Compatibility View List Update for windows XP, vista and 7 with x64 bit
Siginet's Office Integrator 1.1 Build 20
MusicBee 1.1 RC1
EveryWAN Remote Support Personal Edition 2.2.0
FlashCatch 1.0.0.3
RSSOwl for Windows 2.0
MusicBee 1.1 RC1
QuuxPlayer 2.0.8.3
VistaMenu 1.1.1
wyUpdate Client 1.0
http-ping 3.0
FileMenu Tools 5.4.1
DVDSmith Movie Backup 1.02
Tunatic 1.0.1
Free Colored ScrollBars 2.1
Free PopUp Maker 5.1
Free JavaScript Editor 4.7
phpMyAdmin 3.2.3 RC1 
Trillian Astra 4.0.0.118
webcamXP 7 0.9.9.7 Beta 
Art Flash Gallery SWF Object 1.1
Zulu DJ Software 1.00
Magic DVD Rip Studio Pro 7.3.3.9
SundryTools 4.0.0.520
CobCase 1.0
Need4 Free FLV Player 1.0
RegScanner 1.80
Hotspot Shield 1.31
CrossLoop 2.60
WinAudit 2.28.2
Capture .NET 6.9.3556
Rumie 1.18 Beta
ARI Asynchronous Remote Interface 1.0
VistaSwitcher (32-bit) 1.0.4 Beta
Dustbin 1.452
Encopy 4.70
Scarab Darkroom 1.0 Beta Build 17
Internet Explorer Collection 1.6.0.3
N Financial Reader 2.9.1024
DVD43 4.6.0
AllMyNotes Organizer 1.08 Beta
AVG Anti-Virus Free 9.0.698a1730
avast! Home 5.0.188 Beta 
EyeLine 1.00
Debut 1.20
WMGL (Windows Mobile Graphics Library) 1.1
CD-Door Guard Free CD/DVD Guard 1.0
DotDefender Monitor for Windows IIS 3.84
TortoiseSVN 1.6.6.17493
Off4Fit 2.0
Cute Password Manager 1.3.12
WinMerge 2.13.9 Experimental
Database .NET 2.9.3583
Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.1.1
Inquisitor v290907
MySQL Workbench 5.2.6 Alpha
Microsoft .NET Framework (v4.0) 4.0 Beta 2
Directx August 2009
VLC (VideoLAN) for Windows 1.0.3
Remote Control PC 4.8
Free Video Dub 1.2
Microsoft Application Screen Decoder 1 (MSA1) v6362.147
SIW 2009-10-22
BlackBerry Master Control Program 0.9.2.0 Beta 10
Windows Automated Installation KIT ( WAIK )

*FOSS :*
openSUSE 11.2 RC2 or the Final Release
FreeBSD 8.0 RC2
Wine 1.1.32
Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala)
LoseThos 5.15

*Useful Shareware :*
Sony Vegas Pro 9.0c
VMware Workstation for Windows 7.0
VMware Workstation for Linux 7.0 
TuneUp Utilities 2010 9.0.2000.16
Ashampoo 3D CAD Architecture 1.08
FlyCharts 2.10
ImTOO DVD Ripper Platinum 5.0.51.1023
ImTOO MPEG Encoder Ultimate 5.1
AKVIS ArtWork 3.0
FACE 3.1
ChrisTV Professional 5.41
Magic Audio Converter 7.0.4.10
PDF-XChange Viewer 2.0.42.7 Pro
Express Burn for Windows 4.30
DeviceLock 6.4.1 Build 22449
EVEREST Ultimate Edition 5.30.1924 Beta
VIDEOzilla 2.9
SnagIt 9.1.3
Xilisoft iPod Rip 2.1.38.1023
Xilisoft DVD Ripper Platinum 5.0.51.1016
Aneesoft Video Converter Pro 2.2.0.0
XPCMonitor Family Safety 4.0
Wondershare Flash SlideShow Builder 4.6.0
Website Layout Maker 3.01
AnyDVD HD 6.5.9.6 Beta
ImTOO Video Splitter 1.0.32.0109
Nidesoft DVD to Creative Zen Converter 5.1.18
PDF Index Generator 1.1
Aiseesoft Mod Converter Suite 3.1.28
True Launch Bar 32-bit Edition 4.4.1 Beta
Rebel EFI 1.0
FILEminimizer Office 5.0
Deluxe CSS Menu 3.15
FileMonkey 10.76
Replay Media Catcher 3.11
Replay Video Capture 4.1
Fastream IQ Proxy Server 2.6.0R
Xilisoft AVI to DVD Converter 3.0.45.1016
ImTOO DVD Ripper Ultimate 5.0.51.1016
MultitrackStudio 6.0
Windows 7 Manager (32-bit and 64-bit) 1.1.4

*Movies : *( I've been demanding for these last 6 months ) - Please give the whole series - I'm sure all buyers of Digit will enjoy these comedy movies a lot - you can count on me

The Three Stooges in "Color Craziness" 
The Three Stooges in "Disorder in the Court"
The Three Stooges in "Malice in the Palace"
The Three Stooges in "Sing A Song of Six Pants"
The Three Stooges in "Brideless Groom"

Should not I get a gift for the list


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 1, 2009)

^+1
Hey topgear gr8.....!! Even my requests got in tat list.....!!

Form my side only one request.......
*PLZ BRING OUR OLD DIGIT ARCHIVE BACK*


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^+1
> Hey topgear gr8.....!! Even my requests got in tat list.....!!



Thanks a lot buddy for the complement


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 2, 2009)

nice list topgear
+11111 for VMware Workstation for Windows 7.0, VMware Workstation for Linux 7.0 
and FOSS stuff


----------



## raj_v1982 (Nov 2, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ raj_v1982 - are you trying to say include full version of those - then you are day dreaming



no 
i am midnight dreamer  
just kidding



i asked just for the RTM versions


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2009)

Full Free PC Games And F2P MMORPGs.....


----------



## qarch (Nov 5, 2009)

I fully support Revolution's demand.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2009)

We are (ok might be) giving away an enter DVD full of demands, so this is the month to ask for long lists like topgear or crownabhisek.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2009)

Give LiberKey Ultimate ( 264 Portable App in one package ) and don't forget to add Vista x64 SP1 and SP2


----------



## layzee (Nov 6, 2009)

+1 for Ubuntu 9.10
Fedora 12 Full Installation DVD ISO (tired of useless Live CDs)
Applications, codecs and video drivers for Ubuntu (Debian packages)

+1 for VMWare Workstation 7

As far as the magazine goes, please include some good DIY projects and stuff like Case ventilation basics, etc.

Would be great if you can arrange the return of Digit Archive...


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

Cable management as I asked previously, for mid tower cases with non modular power supplies with non-flat wires like VX450W or TG-500-U37.


----------



## kaspal (Nov 6, 2009)

Please include Fedora 11 ISO


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2009)

^Fedora 11 or Mandriva 2010? Can't decide. Help me out here. 
@Topgear: Where did you find all those software from? Some of them are so obscure that this thread shows up as a hit before a usable download link.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm for Mandriva DVD ISO.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2009)

Anorion said:


> @Topgear: Where did you find all those software from? Some of them are so obscure that this thread shows up as a hit before a usable download link.



That's my secret 

Actually I browse all possible sites in hunt of good freeware apps and only suggest those which I know and sometime think ( by reading description and user reviews ) would be best 

Btw, your Nov 2005 mag started my freeware journey. That was the first time i bought the mag and still I'm fascinated by all those great free apps out there


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

topgear baba ka freeware tadka!


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Preview will come up in some time. These were not in the issue, but are being considered for next time
> 
> battlefield heroes
> *Plugins, brushes, styles, presets etc for Photoshop*
> ...



Anarion: 
Thanks for the plugins, brushes etc for photoshop. I had demanded these things 1 or 2 month before.
If you can add some "how to do" tips and tricks/vedio tutorial for photoshopCS4 and also the list of shortcuts used in photoshopCS4 that would be great.

And provide the  free OS as a installation disk that will save our one DVD/CD.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2009)

^Yeah, I have been thinking about that too. We are mostly giving out bootable disks this time around, but according to me the .iso files are better as this allows the users to create as many copies as they want without too much trouble. What do you people think about this?


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

IMO bootable DVD is great for many as it will save a disk (i mean unless you are on windows like me and would rather mount the ISO's on emulators). It would be an asset for installation. Bootable DVD would appeal as something new to readers as well. I would like a bootable DVD Distro as already DVD Distro is a first (isn't it?), why not make another first by giving bootable ones? Its less cumbersome for a lot of people and those who anyways know how to burn ISO to removable media will know how to make a copy of a bootable DVD. 

My demands :

ConnectFusion Download manager (its just 1MB)
If there is any free software for creating Live USB for any distro ISO, then I would like that. I have heard of *Lily* which is limited to a few distros and I'm not sure if it is free either.


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

Add an advanced tutorial on foobar customisation. I have sure heard a lot about its customisation, I would like the know-how.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2009)

^ooh that's a tough one. I think the Tips and Tricks section is well on it's way of getting done, but will put a word in for Jan. Putting in every single plugin and add-on foobar has in the DVD though.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2009)

Krow said:


> topgear baba ka freeware tadka!



 

I like a iso file for any distro as it gives us freedom of choice. Not everyone wants to install linux ( don't get me wrong ). So it will give them the freedom whether they want to burn a DVD/CD of that distro or not they want to burn it on a disc. Also an iso files is great for testing purposes as we can easily mount it through apps like virtualbox or VMware. 

& if anyone really loves linux and FOS then it's not that hard to write the iso on a DVD/CD which costs only 10-15 bucks ( I remember those days I burned Red Hat 9 on 3 Cds and fedora 3 on 5 CDs - currently using open suse though  ) In the past I've found also that bootable DVDs with other mag soft/apps  create probs. It also makes a browsing the DVD contents a little messy but a separate iso file keeps the disc neat and clean and gives us the freedom of choice ( the main strong point of OSS ).

@ Anorion - can you please add those two movies that were included on july 2009 disc ( I lost the disc somewhere - so requesting you )
1. Night of the Living Dead
2. Return of Street Fighter


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^ooh that's a tough one. I think the Tips and Tricks section is well on it's way of getting done, but will put a word in for Jan. Putting in every single plugin and add-on foobar has in the DVD though.


Thanks. 

Another one:
*lifehacker.com/5388948/top-10-windows-7-booster-apps

Found this great article over at lifehacker. I demand all the Windows 7 booster apps that are mentioned in the article.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The Gmail Notifier Plus is v1.0 acc to lifehacker, please put the updated v2.1 in the DVD


----------



## layzee (Nov 9, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^Fedora 11 or Mandriva 2010? Can't decide. Help me out here.
> @Topgear: Where did you find all those software from? Some of them are so obscure that this thread shows up as a hit before a usable download link.



Whatever Linux distro you provide from the above, please provide the *Full Installation* image instead of the Live image.


----------



## Techn0crat (Nov 9, 2009)

Please provide dependencies and libraries for linux stuff.
as for bootable vs ISO,can you guys make multi-bootable dvd?
also provide old games and many mods.
Move Zero1 awards to DVD in .pdf format.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Anorion said:


> Putting in every single plugin and add-on foobar has in the DVD though.



Thanks for this.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

If I am not too late, I demand 64 bit version of the DVD Distro. No point in giving a 32 bit edition as the x64 repo will be present anyway.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

FT on gaming consoles...wow the next edition will rock !!


----------

